# 1969 Engine Help



## 67T3MP3ST (Jan 2, 2012)

I am considering buying a 1969 GTO as an investment so matching numbers and original drivetrain is extremely important to me

here is the craigslist link

http://bham.craigslist.org/cto/4994543828.html


Car is out of the south but something about this engine is not looking correct. 

Guy claims it is a 400 with a 4 speed. Matching numbers untouched.

The ac compressor looks wrong to me. Is it aftermarket? I dont think this is even an AC car


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I believe that is an A.I.R. (air injection reactor) pump. Matt


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like the A/C is aftermarket.
And he says it has a rock crusher tranny but then lists it as an automatic trans.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Appears to possibly be a Ford compressor turned in an opposite position. It has an idler pulley which is also used on some Fords - found a 1969 photo that looked similar. Not a GM set-up at all and the hoses would not have gone through the firewall like that. 

Transmission is in question. Lists automatic, but it does not say 4-speed either. My guess is automatic. No interior pics. Fan looks to be aftermarket.

Air cleaner looks original, so that may indicate it hasn't been touched. You still need a lot more info to confirm if the car is original/numbers matching. Engine code, head casting, trans code, rear-end code, etc.. You don't know if anything has been replaced along the way if your aim is numbers matching.

Bit of a rough looking car that may cost you more to restore than it will be worth - IF you have to farm out a lot of the work. It may be a break even project with the cost of new parts/driveline/interior and if you can do body work and parts replacement.

If I were to buy a GTO as an investment, I'd get one already restored or a project car that someone has already invested into and lost interest. Just my opinion.


----------



## 67T3MP3ST (Jan 2, 2012)

decided to pass on this one, thanks for the help guys


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Lol rocket crusher trans.

OP, in this economy there is no restoration project that I would consider an investment. Buy a clean, original or restored car with all it's born with parts and you'll have an investment. A full project like this is nothing but headaches for the novice "restorer".


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

ALKYGTO said:


> Lol rocket crusher trans.
> 
> OP, in this economy there is no restoration project that I would consider an investment. Buy a clean, original or restored car with all it's born with parts and you'll have an investment. A full project like this is nothing but headaches for the novice "restorer".


That was my thought as well... Anything you have to put money into from the beginning is a hole not an investment.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

"Rocket Crusher" transmission? This guy must be from another planet or something. 

Definitely the wrong a/c compressor and everything else on the front of the motor looks wrong too.

It may be 'numbers matching' but I'd have to check them myself in person before I'd believe that...

Bear


----------

